# what does this do then?



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

on special offer in Up garage, Tokyo

















yes the picture gives it away a little


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Something to do with the orange indicator?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes it turns them both on all the time? why I have no idea


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

So say you indicate to turn left, the right one comes on aswell? Surely that defeats the object? lol


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

i think they are a running light , like they have on the US cars, and some volvos

they are both on all the time, then when you indicate, the correct one flashes


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

you can keep them both on steady all the time

when you turn it flashes?!?!

No sure that's legal in the UK


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Yep its a yank thing:thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

for sale in Japan

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/119530-japan-trip-up-garage-nearly-last-one.html


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> yes it turns them both on all the time? why I have no idea


Because it's "stylish"!


----------

